# Better grassy foreground...DHG or Lilaeopsis Mauritiana



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What's your lighting like and do you run CO2?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

DHG. But if you can get dwarf hair grass belem then that's what you should get. Following some journals where they used belem in their tanks, looks nice and low. Doesn't get too tall and it's a good cash crop.

CL is selling some at the S&S forum right now for a very good price compared to other's I've seen so far.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm hightech with pressurized...just really wanted to know what looked best. Isn't DHG E. Belem also?


----------



## Sharkbait-ooHAHA (Sep 15, 2010)

What about e. tenellus?


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

They are both nice. IME, the Lileaopsis has slightly thicker leaves and gets just a hair taller.

-Dave


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

What's the difference between DHG, E. tenellus and eleocharis parvula?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

belem hairgrass is nice, grows in an inverted cone shape, stays short and looks beautiful. 

e. tenellus is actually a sword plant, it's thicker and less grass-like than the others.

eleocharis parvula is a hairgrass which spreads like a weed once established, but grows 3+ inches long and grows very dense, which is what I don't like about it... Every time you trim it, it grows faster and denser.

If I had a choice to go back in time and re-do my aquascape, i'd choose the belem hairgrass, it's so much nicer looking after time (it does take a lot longer to start looking good)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd go with Lilaeopsis just b/c it doesn't have to be mowed like Eleocharis.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

hmmm, theres also Eleocharis acicularis. Any thoughts on that? And which one is DHG? What's it's scientific name?


----------



## Sharkbait-ooHAHA (Sep 15, 2010)

E. tenellus is a decent foreground plant through, correct? I just ordered a couple to grow out a nice carpet.


----------



## ncassells (Jun 19, 2010)

Lilaeopsis takes a while to get established.
It is also a fairly slow grower.

But I like it roud:


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

To re-open the thread a bit, I'm about to purchase this foreground 'grassy' plant and still had questions; Like, what is the difference between acicularis and parvula and DHG Belem?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

here is some reading for you

ELEOCHARIS ACICULARIS

Eleocharis parvula

and i cant find anything on belem yet


----------

